# Is it possible to change visa category/type in Saudi Arabia?



## SomeoneFromEarth (Feb 1, 2013)

I have done Bachelor of Commerce (B Com) and Masters in Chemical Engineering. When I was arriving in Saudi Arabia 3 months ago, there was this problem with my Masters degree due to which I came on the basis of B Com degree. 
So the experience I showed at the time of applying for visa is of an "Accountant" even though I am currently working as Chemical Engineer. 
The problem with my Masters degree is now solved.

I am getting another job to which I have applied as Masters in Chemical Engineering. The new company where I have applied doesn't know my visa status is of an Accountant. Will it create any problem? Can my Iqama be transferred to new company? 

Or will I need to go back to my country and then apply again on the basis of Masters in Chemical Engineering degree? But in that case will Saudi visa authorities create problem because previously I showed experience of "Accounting" and now when I apply for visa I will state that I am working as Chemical Engineer.


----------

